# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  И снова мы чемпионы мира по хоккею! В третий раз за 5 лет.

## mishau_

Хоккей ЧМ 2012. Финал. Россия-Словакия - 6:2. 
На этом чемпионате Россия не проиграла никому!

----------


## kvs

Можем же, если захотим! ::

----------


## BappaBa

Весь 3-ий период ждал, что Семин забьет третью шайбу. Не талан... 
С победой! 
lol* Лев Щаранский*: 
Молния. Вчера произошло беспрецедентное событие. Российская сборная по  хоккею, взяв на вооружение опыт Чурова, устроила массовые вбросы в  ворота цивилизованных соперников. Организовав, таким образом, массовые  фальсификации на хоккейном льду. Повеяло призраком советской красной  машины, устраивавшей в свое время репрессии демократическим хоккеистам.  Стало вдруг совестливо и гадливо на душе. Как из душа окатило. Дотянулся  проклятый Сталин. 
Вчера т.н. «победа» вызвала бурное негодование  у любого приличного и неравнодушного человека, гея и демократического  журналиста. Рукопожатная общественность погрузилась в траур. Ну а как не  печалиться? Ведь любое спортивное достижение в этой стране превращается  в шабаш ксенофобии и имперского шовинизма. А ведь деньги, угробленные  на этих хоккеистов, могли бы пойти на помощь пенсионерам, детским садам  или фонд «Холокост» Аллы Гербер. Уровень рукопожатности этой страны  можно достичь не т.н. «спортивными результатами», а полным и искренним  покаяниям за преступления сталинизма и Холокост. Интересно, а самим  спортсмена не мерзко выступать под сталинский гимн. 
Мне могут возразить, что все политкошерники, совестливцы и неполживцы  днем ранее бурно отмечали победу Челси в Лиге Чемпионов. Это особый  случай. Во-первых, не надо путать победу цивилизованных англичан с  немытым русской Ваней. Пусть сначала добьются в России такого же  соблюдения прав человека, гарантированную защиту слезинки ребенка,  проведения массовых гей-парадов как в приличных странах, а потом  заявляются на международные спортивные форумы. Поэтому оптимальным  выходом из сложившейся ситуации мне видятся следующие пункты: 
1. Дисквалификация российской хоккейной сборной.
2. Присуждение звания чемпионов мира Словении.
3. Моральным чемпионом назначить сборную Канады.
4. Компенсации от КХЛ жертвам Холокоста. 
Таким  образом, еще можно будет как-то погасить негодование цивилизованных  стран по поводу возрождения призрака сталинизма. Ведь жить надо не по  лжи. За вашу и нашу свободу. В небе Боннэр, на земле Хайкин, в воде  Шестой флот. В автозаке Чирикова, в хоккее словенцы. Так победим! 
С уважением, Лев Щаранский.

----------


## Ashleybarry

Hockey World Cup 2012. Final between Russia and Slovakia. Me and my whole family saw that match my dad and my brother was soo excited for that match we realy enjoyed it. We was with Russian team. The last goal was soo fast and trickey even my dad and brother could'nt saw that!

----------

